# A good Snapper Outfit ( soft plastics)



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

After being continually smoked on 2-3 kg gear last winter off Maloneys Bommies , thought it was about time I got serious . Im looking for a rod and reel combo maybe in 3 to 5 kg class .
I want the outfit for throwing softplastics around :grin:
Something with a fairly nimble tip yet having the power to pull up most snapper , note Im saying most snapper , sure there are a few stonker snapper around here that no gear will stop :shock: on a budget and looking to spend around $ 250 tops
anyone think of a good outfit ?


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i haven't fished for snapper.(yorkes in SA) for ages but we used much heavier gear then 3-5kg....maybe breambo will chime in he's seems to be the resident expert on snapper along with others...personally i'd be looking for 8-10kg


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Astro said:


> i haven't fished for snapper.(yorkes in SA) for ages but we used much heavier gear then 3-5kg....maybe breambo will chime in he's seems to be the resident expert on snapper along with others...personally i'd be looking for 8-10kg


hey Astro 
mate I really want to stick around that 3-5 or maybe 3-6 kg class , I just need that sensitivity for soft plastics , I agree I still will be a little undergunned


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Marty, I recently bought a rod ($106.00 on special) which is what i think you are looking for:

*Silstar Crystal Blue, CB-601SSL 6' 1 Light 6 - 8kg Boat Medium Taper*

The rod has a solid, _very_ sensitive thin tip, long butt, great shoulder strength and very light in the hand. The biggest things I've lifted from the bottom is a fat banjo shark and some rat kings and it felt great with 14.5lb mono working a treat.

Cheers, Rick


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Haven't got any big ones, but last year I was using a shimano taipan extreme travel rod, rated at 4.5 kg and was tossing 1/8oz sps good distances. I had a symetre 4000 on it but would team it with the 2500. Add some fieline and you should still be underbudget. Had no trouble bringing in reds in the low 50s and trevally to 3kg


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

My snapper combo consists of a shimano raider snapper rod which is sensitive enough to feel the subtle bites from snapper,yet has easily enough power in it for most snapper you would encounter. I have matched it up with a Daiwa Sol 3000 and the combo is superb. I fish 20lb braid through it, which i think is adequete for the snapper around my joint.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

berkely drop shot and a sedona/sienna/ 3000 cost you under $200 and will do fine or a drop shot and daiwa team advantage 3000 (ebay) or shimano seido (local shop or online local) should cost you around $250 both of these will be nice outfits that will do the job


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Astro said:


> i haven't fished for snapper.(yorkes in SA) for ages but we used much heavier gear then 3-5kg....


It seems to be the norm to fish snapper with insanely heavy gear in SA. When i've been out on mates boats they've all had 30lb (or even more) outfits for targetting the big reds. My vote goes for Drop shot and a sedona, purely because I just bought a similar combo :lol:.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYN/ci8AAC1fgAAQUCfrEiymECo///+gMADGBFPU8U1PTRNNNGnoRtE9Rppo0YMZDIaDQaNAGgAaGDU2oKfoJT2qeykZDQ0GgZqP1SpSEFqrEx+PiMSvzg1EiPVeX9EdI1ZImcNbZ1/WSs/BDlXQ71dOrrcyRqqMb9wYTWlYO/DwhzDA95+e4LSIAcPIwG3N2ubzz5Pai7wXpIORxiS5ElvxJs4llOh6LBnfBF9eKUAwE/UmkmFra2EYTfLU3Wl3bLt4kueTBqZhxQ2rfrWdNLCo0G2gNPcLUTZ6atGlmPGRNqbamcFc7YwJyvX8y3IkSwvUdvU9gwLZRwi57sX/xdyRThQkIN/ci8A=


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i use a SOL 3000, and Medium SOL rod. Its a ;ittle over your budget but as a 21 year old living at home and only fishing, i have nothing else to spend my dough on.

I would look at maybe a starlostix or raider rod, and maybe a sedona/spheros/seido 4000reel

p.s. I think we SA boys use overkill tackle for two reasons,

1. Our snapper can get huge
2. Many of us are still hook and skulldrag sorta fishos. On our boat i use a 10kg Penn Mariner plus and a Tekota 600 with 30lb braid for bait fishing. Old habits die hard i suppose. We are seeing a lot more plastics fishing down here for snapper, and as such many more people are getting smoked by our king size snapper. :lol:


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks for the replys guys , given me something to ponder , so far leaning towards a dropshot or oneI saw today a 3-6 kg Penn pinpoint ( around $ 120)  . The Sedona does look good for the reel, seems a pretty well built reel for the dollars


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

just make sure that if you do get it wet, strip it and re-grease and re-oil. That is the mistake i made on my sedona


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> That is the mistake i made on my sedona


Did the same with my Aernos XT :lol:. Bloody salt...


----------



## Lewie15 (Feb 20, 2008)

Just made an order online for a Shimano Symetre 2500 reel from Motackle for $99. Seems like an awesome price after having a look around a few tackle stores recently. Went to Ray's Outdoors yesterday to look at some gear and to try and find a rod to match it up with. Ended up walking out with some plastics and 10lb fireline but no rod.

On rods Rays had the Procaster range on special for $79. Felt nice but seemed a bit light for what I want to try and be catching.

The Starlo stix range were also on special. Felt nice but a little bit long for a yak.

There were also some Penn rods which were a bit cheaper and felt nice.

I think the Shimano Raider in 3-5 kg class seems like the best match and I can pick one of these up for $99 at Mo's plus $15 shipping. Seem to be around the $130 mark at most tackle shops.

Any advice on a suitable rod for around the $100 mark would be appreciated.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Lewie15 said:


> Ended up walking out with some plastics and 10lb fireline but no rod.


Out of interest, how much is fireline at Rays? It seems to be getting pretty cheap now (pity my local store hasn't caught on yet).


----------



## Lewie15 (Feb 20, 2008)

Cost me $25 for 125 yards of 10lb, which seems to be pretty good.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Lewie15 said:


> Cost me $25 for 125 yards of 10lb, which seems to be pretty good.


It is good. BigW is worth a look next time you want Fireline. They've done a "price rollback" thing on them. Under $20 a spool!


----------



## Lewie15 (Feb 20, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Good-Value-Berke ... dZViewItem

Or EBAY!!!!! $43 including postage for 300 yards


----------

